# [Wet Thumb Forum]-New Here, Just introducing Myself and Saying "Hi"



## randomrambler (Aug 25, 2004)

hey all, im randomrambler AKA nate standing. im 14 years old, and i have a 37 gallon semi planted community (going for heavily planted) 31 gallon planted community, and 2 12 gallon community tanks (planted) i will soon be breeding guppies to trade in at an lfs for store credit to buy supplies, fish, plants, etc. i have been in the hobby since february of this year, and im in love with it. i like rock music, action, comedy, and suspense (not really horror) movies. i hope to make some friends on this board, get to know people, and help out in any way i can. although im relatively young, ill research a topic as hard as any of you adults, so please dont underestimate me just because of age.


----------



## randomrambler (Aug 25, 2004)

hey all, im randomrambler AKA nate standing. im 14 years old, and i have a 37 gallon semi planted community (going for heavily planted) 31 gallon planted community, and 2 12 gallon community tanks (planted) i will soon be breeding guppies to trade in at an lfs for store credit to buy supplies, fish, plants, etc. i have been in the hobby since february of this year, and im in love with it. i like rock music, action, comedy, and suspense (not really horror) movies. i hope to make some friends on this board, get to know people, and help out in any way i can. although im relatively young, ill research a topic as hard as any of you adults, so please dont underestimate me just because of age.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Hello Nate and welcome!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Welcome aboard Nate! Whereabouts are you? I was born in Needham.


----------



## randomrambler (Aug 25, 2004)

hey laith ive seen you at aquahobby before







Rob, i was originally from Springfield, but moved to Norfolk when i was 3. Norfolk is next to foxborro, franklin, and millis.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Oh yeah... my brother lives in Mansfield. I went to highschool in Walpole


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi Nate. Glad to see you here. If your LFS will trade guppies you might try trading your plant trimmings. I do all right trading at my LFS. 

Hawk


----------

